# ga16de full rebuild



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i spun a connecting rod bearing so decided to do a full rebuild. it runs but squirts oil due to a cracked timing chain cover so im getting a new one soon check it out starts on page 8 and ends on page 9 plz post comments in my guest book

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/691171/8


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

looks good man...i feel your pain...i'm putting a new ga16de in my car this week....she finally had enough 200,000+ miles later....lol


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

bdot said:


> looks good man...i feel your pain...i'm putting a new ga16de in my car this week....she finally had enough 200,000+ miles later....lol


well i thought about buying another motor but you dont kno if it could break down just down the road. but i decided to just rebuild and then ill have more confidence in it


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It even looks a lot better now....lol I wonder how the piant is going to hold up?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

If its high heat paint he shouldnt have a problem..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I thaught the same thing untill the temps got real high in my bay and the paint started to crack and peel....lol


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

what kind did u use? when i owned my honda..yea i said Honduh..i painted the block n shit n its still on there today


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> what kind did u use? when i owned my honda..yea i said Honduh..i painted the block n shit n its still on there today


I used high temp paint made for BBQ grills, rated up to 900 degrees I think.....lol I didnt do the block, I did the intake manifold, header, and cai.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> what kind did u use? when i owned my honda..yea i said Honduh..i painted the block n shit n its still on there today


it was some kind of engine block enamel or somethin i dont remember think it said good till 500-750 i dont remember too mutch maybe it was less than that, DONT quote me on that lol. the silver was the same brand and i used it on the front cover and the tranny and it held up nice. im not worried about the paint on the intake manifold or the valve cover it shouldnt get hot enough to crack it and the block well you dont really get to see too mutch of it in our cars.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

lol, yea it still looks great thoe.....lol


----------

